# Schaltwerk vs. Schwinge



## Nussketier (2. September 2004)

Dieser Kampf findet statt bei meinem RM7. In der einen Ecke steht ein ThrustLink und in der anderen ein XT-Schaltwerk. Nach Sprüngen (groß oder klein) gibt das Schaltwerk der Schwinge einen Aufwärtshaken, der dank metallischen Geräuschen nicht zu überhören ist. Lack ist noch keiner ab, mit der Betonung auf noch.
Kann man das irgendwie ganz verhindern? Oder kann mans nur dämmen und die Schwinge schützen? Und wenn was bietet da Schutz? Ich dachte da so an Moosgummi aufkleben, aber vielleicht/wahrscheinlich gibts was besseres.
Danke


----------



## sms (2. September 2004)

Ich denke du brauchst 
sowas in der art .

Das kriegst du in jedem gut sortierten Radladen.
Soll auch helfen, dass die Kette nicht auf die Kettenstrebe knallt   

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volkspunk (3. September 2004)

Das Problem hatte ich auch!! Du brauchst einfach, wie oben schon beschrieben, so einen Kettenstrebenschutz!! Aber nem RM7 brauchst du zwei davon sonst passen die net um die Schwinge!!

Ride on...


----------



## krankedbiker (3. September 2004)

mach dir einfach einen Gummischutz auf das Schaltwerk, wie bei den neuen Shimano Schaltwerken

Das hilft ungemein


----------



## LoonyG (3. September 2004)

Moinsen

altes Shimano Prob.
mit SRAM passiert sowas nich......  


Mfg LoonyG


----------



## Nussketier (3. September 2004)

Danke erst mal für die Antworten.  
Kettenstrebenschutz tut es denke ich nicht, da das Schaltwerk nicht gegen die Vierkantstrebe schlägt, sondern eher in Richtung der Achsaufnahme. Deswegen werde ich also die Shimanogummis mal testen. Haben die eine bestimmte Bezeichnung oder versteht mich jeder Händler, wenn ich ihm das erkläre? Wobei ich die selbst glaube ich noch auch noch nie gesehen habe....und somit auch in Erklärungsnöte kommen werde


----------



## @ndy (3. September 2004)

Das ist halt Shimano, und ohne Schutz wird das auch net aufhoeren...  

Bei Sram gibt es diese Problem nicht....

Also entweder einen alten Mantel auseinander schneiden oder X7 X9 X0 ans Bike....


----------

